# Tylose Substitute For Sugar Paste



## ryss (Apr 11, 2009)

I am making my own sugar paste for forming sugar flowers.
I do not have access to Tylose, or gum tex. Is there something else i can use like cornstarch or arrowroot etc.?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Tylose is a substitute for gum tragacanth. Hopefully you have that. If not, you really can't make gum paste.


----------

